# Brook Trout Tactics



## FischInMich (Feb 5, 2001)

I sought information this past spring as a novice making my first steelhead trip ... and the advice I recieved aided me in landing my first steelhead ... a truly awesome experience!

I'm now looking for more of the same, as trout fishing is an entirely new sport for me ... but one that I am quickly gaining interest in.

Anyhoo ... heading to dah yoo-pee later this month for rifle deer season, but will have a few days to burn prior to the opener, and am interested in fishing whatever areas I can find open for brookies, which may include the Manistique River. From what I can best tell using the guide, the Fox is closed at this time of year ... but if I am misreading it, and someone could clarify, that would be the prefered river based on what I know. I'll be hunting the Seney/Grand Marais area ... so any waters within reasonable driving distance that you might recommend are certainly an option. 

Question being, what tactics/baits/rig would you folks recommend for a novice river fisherman making his first crack at brookies? If I am left to fish the Manistique, what other species might be available, or what general regions might I try?

As always ... any helpful information would be appreciated, and thank you in advance!


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

well, all we ever used with brookies was a worm on a #10 hook with split shot above it. flies would work well i'm sure. never did much for them on spinners that i can recall, can't help on were to go though.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Except for any coasters (Lake Superior brook trout) I can't think of any brook trout waters up there, within an easy drive of where you'll be that'll be open. They closed shop, for the most part, on the last day of September.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Most trout streams close the last of Sept. As far as rigging you can either dunk worms with a splitshot, or use minnows, dead or alive. (shhhhh) keep it secret. Also I catch a lot of brookies on smaller spinners. I live by 1/8 ounce roostertails from everything from small stream brookies to steehead. 
As Whit mentioned the coasters should be in. They are a big tussle. These are brook trout which come from Lake Superior, and they grow big and fat. They usually aren't in great numbers, but if you are persistant they are catchable. Get out there and enjoy fishing autumn, and get that big buck.
Alex


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Several rivers flowing into Lake Superior in that area have sections open at that time of year. I've had some good summer trouting on one of them. I wouldn't overlook fishing with salmon eggs, or something imitating them.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Yes spawn works for brookies. Sometimes you don't get the hook into the smaller ones but their teeth and tounge get caught in the netting of the bags.
I use real small bags and have don OK on em.


----------



## Bowslayer (Aug 29, 2005)

Trout King is right! Wardens roostertails are awesome for Brookies! Worms work well too! Also try floating a small Rapala into some small out of the way holes, works like a charm.


----------



## TroutAngler86 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ah this is a good topic because I've been told by meny people Trout is my specialty. Brookie's can be tricky at times because of there habbitat. Remeber smaller is better. I like Mepps ultra lite serise plan spinners in most cases in silver on brigh days,copper after rain and gold on overcast. These spinners can be hard to find too so you might want to go to mepps.com to find them. Watch out though because I've got big trout and bass on them too. If you need a little more weight go with a XD or panther martin in natural colors.

Now one of my best baits for bigger trout in streams has been #5 Floating Rapala. I use colors like Silver, Gold, Rainbow Trout, Brown Trout and somtimes Clown. You can just work them on top if they are hitting flies or right under the surface on even just a slow retrive. If your in a bigger hold where you can do it add a bullshot sinker in 1/16 or 1/8 oz. size at least 14 inches away from the bait. Also DO NOT use a snap swivel tie to the baits or use a small fast snap in black. 

For rod I would use a 5-6 foot soft spinning rod. DO NOT use a fast action rod for Trout in streams and rivers you will regret it. Make sure you havea parabolic action and nice bend with even the smallest fish. I use a Berkley Hot Rod 5'6'' spinning light action but they don't make that anymore. So I would use a lightning rod in 5' ultra light action or a 5'6'' Gander MNT. Serise Competitor spinning rod. Remeber no heavyer than Light action and make sure it's soft with a good bend.

For reels I would use an ultra light reel with a 4.9:1 to 5.3:1 Ratio. I use Mitchell 310X gold spinning reel. It's easly the best ultra light reel I've seen or used with 10 BB's. The 310x silver is good too if you just want a $35 reel but the gold will run you $50. What ever reel you is your choice make sure it holds at leat 100yds. of the line you'll be using. 

I use 6lb. smoke Fireline and I've caught brows and bows over two feet long on it. The trout don't seam to be line shy on it where I fish. If they are though use 4-6lb. limp line like Trilene XL or maybe even Vanish if they are really shy. Make sure you have a lose drag and a smooth drag too. Big fish hit small baits, exsp. Trout. 


Also I would try fishing small streams for panfish and bass before you go after the brookie's but for a good body of water go with The muskegon river and find dams and there will be fish. That's a good place for beginers.

I hope this helps and if you have any questions or anybody does please PM me or IM me. 
Let me know if any of this helps


----------



## Basilwilliam (Jul 22, 2004)

Its important when fishing for trout to remember to use really sharp hooks and a relatively gentle hook set. I grew up fishing for bass and when I finnaly started doing some trout fishing I lost alot of fish because I would instinctively just hammer the rod trying to set the hook as you would with a bass on a rubber worm. Good luck, I look forward to seeing a post with some brookies.


----------

